# Heavy luggage & NO Tip



## sharmarke

Lifting heavy luggage for customers is hurting a lot drivers. I almost hurt my back lifting a heavy luggage weighing 75lb and hurt my back. As an Uberx drivers since we are not getting tips can we refuse to lift luggages for customer?


----------



## Nick Manning

sharmarke said:


> Lifting heavy luggage for customers is hurting a lot drivers. I almost hurt my back lifting a heavy luggage weighing 75lb and hurt my back. As an Uberx drivers since we are not getting tips can we refuse to lift luggages for customer?


Are you kidding me? You lift luggage for people while driving UberX? I really don't think that is part of the service, my friend.


----------



## UberComic

I'll help lift luggage in and out of the back of my wagon. Don't want the bumper to get scratched.


----------



## Nick Manning

UberComic said:


> I'll help lift luggage in and out of the back of my wagon. Don't want the bumper to get scratched.


UberX fares are way too low to be doing any manual labor.

Get one of these and call it a day:
http://amzn.to/1PqYnqo


----------



## SoCal_Uber

I pop the hatchback and assist with oversized suitcases if the rider is female.
I don't open doors for passengers, but with luggage handling, I noticed passengers are intrepid on how to to approach the cargo area sometimes.


----------



## Joanne

My car is like a wagon. No one can ever find the button to open the back and I can't open it from the drivers seat. I have to get out if someone has bags so I might as well lift their bags too.


----------



## Sydney Uber

sharmarke said:


> Lifting heavy luggage for customers is hurting a lot drivers. I almost hurt my back lifting a heavy luggage weighing 75lb and hurt my back. As an Uberx drivers since we are not getting tips can we refuse to lift luggages for customer?


This is tricky. If you do there's the real risk of injury on some bags, if u don't some mental midget will rate you down. If u do you feel exploited, if you don't the rider struggles and only manages to damage your car.

In Sydney when I drove Cabs 28yrs ago it was a gazetted part of the fare extras carrying luggage - it was about 25 cents per 50kgs (about 105 lbs).

But any "extra charge" needs to be announced by UBER to avoid riders thinking that they are being unnecessarily charged.

I won't be holding my breadth waiting for UBER to discover an issue that requires them to pay drivers more and fulfilling that!!


----------



## Nautilis

Related issue...

I'm both an UberX and UberXL driver (I drive a SUV). Yesterday I had a college student who literally was moving out of his dorm room down the street. I helped him load up the car as we were in an illegal tow zone area and hoping that the extra service would lead to a nice tip. 15 minutes of loading and unloading and less than a mile driving. Total fare $8.70. No tip  

Next time I pull up and see someone wanting to use UberXL as a moving service I will cancel the trip and drive away. College kids are pretty smart... movers here cost $150/hour. UberXL is 35 cents/minute (once the clock has started) = $21/hour.


----------



## kenny

I hope you gave him a bad rating. That's what I do when I go above my duties and get no tip. Especially going to the airport, if I'm lifting your luggage and I don't get nothing well guess what since I'm suffering for nothing so will you. You get at least minus 1 on your rating and if you don't seem at least appreciative you get a minus 2. Same thing with groceries.


----------



## SoCal_Uber

Nautilis said:


> Related issue...
> 
> I'm both an UberX and UberXL driver (I drive a SUV). Yesterday I had a college student who literally was moving out of his dorm room down the street. I helped him load up the car as we were in an illegal tow zone area and hoping that the extra service would lead to a nice tip. 15 minutes of loading and unloading and less than a mile driving. Total fare $8.70. No tip
> 
> Next time I pull up and see someone wanting to use UberXL as a moving service I will cancel the trip and drive away. College kids are pretty smart... movers here cost $150/hour. UberXL is 35 cents/minute (once the clock has started) = $21/hour.


You helped the kid load/unload for 15 minutes and no tip! Thats a crime against
humanity!

You are right about college aged kids, they think outside the box when it comes to utilizing tech on a budget, and tipping is a strange concept they can't comprehend.

Three young ladies requested a ride from Hollywood Ralph's ( chain grocery store ) and proceeded to PACK the entire hatchback with 20 + bags of groceries, including
heavy cartons of sodas, etc. They rode for 1 mile to their apartment. I helped them unload since all three were lovely blondes. No tip.

My advice, if the ride request is coming from a Home Depot, Orchard hardware, etc, tread carefully because its only a matter of time before someone attempts to use your car to haul bags of Quickcrete cement, pressure-treated lumber, or even obtuse heavy furniture as a super cheap delivery option to their home.


----------



## Nautilis

Good advice SoCal_Uber!

I think the "no tipping required" message is what draws a lot of the college students away from taxis. I wish they would recognize when we go "above and beyond" and not feel entitled / expect it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Nautilis said:


> Good advice SoCal_Uber!
> 
> I think the "no tipping required" message is what draws a lot of the college students away from taxis. I wish they would recognize when we go "above and beyond" and not feel entitled / expect it.


What I don't understand is that in some cities where they do have UBER Taxis, the App is set on a default 10-15% Tip. If the rider wishes to change this then they can in their profile, or on each individual trip. I guess UBER would take a commission on the Tip, and be happy for it to continue.

It wouldn't be so hard to push some more dollars our way - and set the UBERX, UBER Black, SUV, LUX & XL fleets up on this also.


----------



## LookyLou

SoCal_Uber said:


> You helped the kid load/unload for 15 minutes and no tip! Thats a crime against
> humanity!
> 
> You are right about college aged kids, they think outside the box when it comes to utilizing tech on a budget, and tipping is a strange concept they can't comprehend.
> 
> Three young ladies requested a ride from Hollywood Ralph's ( chain grocery store ) and proceeded to PACK the entire hatchback with 20 + bags of groceries, including
> heavy cartons of sodas, etc. They rode for 1 mile to their apartment. I helped them unload since all three were lovely blondes. No tip.
> 
> My advice, if the ride request is coming from a Home Depot, Orchard hardware, etc, tread carefully because its only a matter of time before someone attempts to use your car to haul bags of Quickcrete cement, pressure-treated lumber, or even obtuse heavy furniture as a super cheap delivery option to their home.


You guys have hit on the next big thing for Uber. UberTruck featuring pickup trucks and small delivery trucks and vans.


----------



## BroccoliBundini

Don't blame the passenger. Uber makes a point of telling them that there is no need to tip. 

If you went to a restaurant and before you order a manager comes to your table telling you not to tip, that the tip is included in the bill, you're probably not going to tip.


----------



## HDGator

UberTruck... Got it... I am one of maybe two using a Crew cab Truck for occasional UberX rides.. 
Being Diesel I get great gas mileage and do make money..


----------



## kenny

BroccoliBundini said:


> Don't blame the passenger. Uber makes a point of telling them that there is no need to tip.
> 
> If you went to a restaurant and before you order a manager comes to your table telling you not to tip, that the tip is included in the bill, you're probably not going to tip.


but guess what? the tip is not included in the fare. uber changes lots of policies without informing anyone. when they said that the tip was included and they took 20% out of the whole fare which meant they took 20% of your tips, they got sued in court, and now they are saying the tips are no longer included meaning you are entitled to your tips.


----------



## Wyatt

Do not drive between 10am-3pm


----------



## kenny

I never do, after the morning rush hour to drive people to work, uber literally goes dead until afternoon rush hour again which is around 4pm to pick them up from work.


----------



## LookyLou

kenny said:


> I never do, after the morning rush hour to drive people to work, uber literally goes dead until afternoon rush hour again which is around 4pm to pick them up from work.


Which is why they lowered the fares during the day to try to get some riders.


----------



## kenny

is that how it is in seattle? in boston the fares are the same whether in the day time or night time. lyft lowers their fares during the day not uber


----------



## LookyLou

kenny said:


> is that how it is in seattle? in boston the fares are the same whether in the day time or night time. lyft lowers their fares during the day not uber


I'm not exactly sure, but I saw the announcement of the lower daytime fares on Facebook or in a email recently from Uber I believe. I assumed it was in all markets, but could just be in some.

Lyft sent out a notice this last weekend that they have lowered their fares by 15% across the board permanently.


----------



## Lwill21

sharmarke said:


> Lifting heavy luggage for customers is hurting a lot drivers. I almost hurt my back lifting a heavy luggage weighing 75lb and hurt my back. As an Uberx drivers since we are not getting tips can we refuse to lift luggages for customer?


Of course you can refuse. These customers need to lift there own heavy bags.They should not expect Uber driver's to lift a finger for that. It's too much risk of injury verses the low pay.


----------



## Buddywannaride

A ride with one or more passengers should include an automatic 15 percent gratuity with 0 percent of that going to Uber. (you know that once Uber does add a tipping feature they're going to want their cut).


----------



## Steven Ambrose

sharmarke said:


> Lifting heavy luggage for customers is hurting a lot drivers. I almost hurt my back lifting a heavy luggage weighing 75lb and hurt my back. As an Uberx drivers since we are not getting tips can we refuse to lift luggages for customer?


If it is for a lady, I will try to help her. What may be heavy for her is not necessarily heavy for me. For a guy, forget it. If you appear able bodied, lift your own luggage.

What surprises me more is the weight limitations the airlines have placed on luggage. Meaning, if you go over a certain amount of pounds, then they are charging you extra for it. I am a tad bit surprised that how cheap our riders are on the tip side of the coin that they are willing to pay the additional fees for the oversize or overweight luggage. Something tells me that is where the tips are going.


----------



## 14gIV

Steven Ambrose said:


> If it is for a lady, I will try to help her. What may be heavy for her is not necessarily heavy for me. For a guy, forget it. If you appear able bodied, lift your own luggage.
> 
> What surprises me more is the weight limitations the airlines have placed on luggage. Meaning, if you go over a certain amount of pounds, then they are charging you extra for it. I am a tad bit surprised that how cheap our riders are on the tip side of the coin that they are willing to pay the additional fees for the oversize or overweight luggage. Something tells me that is where the tips are going.


thank you for resurrecting an over 2yr old post lol


----------



## Carl R

kenny said:


> I hope you gave him a bad rating. That's what I do when I go above my duties and get no tip. Especially going to the airport, if I'm lifting your luggage and I don't get nothing well guess what since I'm suffering for nothing so will you. You get at least minus 1 on your rating and if you don't seem at least appreciative you get a minus 2. Same thing with groceries.


News flash- riders don't give a crap about the rating you give them.


----------



## J_Cane

Essentially you aren't supposed to handle luggage. But I do so depending on the situation. If my customer is middle aged individual or looks rather weak or has just 1 medium sized item, I offer to load and unload luggage. For me its a motivation to get a better rating.


----------

